# This would be a killer Cybertruck feature....



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

Spent last night watching YouTube videos on "adventure campers", such as these:











And it dawned me that the Cybertruck really needs to support a trailer that has it's own battery that can be plugged into the charging port, so that range can be increased. Hopefully Tesla is already thinking this? Not sure what hardware/software would be needed to support that. And of course you would need to be able drive while the CT was "plugged in", unlike current functionality.

Maybe an extra plug on the back close to the trailer connection point?

Thoughts?


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks great. I just hope the Cybertruck has a spare tire.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

fritter63 said:


> Spent last night watching YouTube videos on "adventure campers", such as these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I see! So a travel-trailer that also packs a "spare" battery that can be used to charge the Cybertruck's battery? Interesting. I'm guessing weight concerns would be of paramount concerns obviously.


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)




----------

